# aviary birds?



## joemeatsix

(this kind of links in with my previous thread)

so my grandad has decided that after seeing those poor cockatiels in the garden centre, to get his own aviary again, after 40 years of not having one :lol2: 

he's seen me on this forum a lot and asked me to ask what birds he should have in there? he wants to know what can live together, like more than one species? because he only had budgies, like 20+ he said and he's retiring soon so he needs something to do and something to look after other than cars :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and also, if i do get to work with animals as ive asked on the other sections, could i put this on my cv as personal experience?


----------



## spottymint

Cockatiels, finches & canaries usually work fine.Maybe diamond doves as well.

Budgies (maybe with cockatiels) but budgies can be nasty, so would need to keep an eye on them. (I had zebra finches with mine), but the budgies attacked & killed a Java Dove. 

Lovebirds only with their own kind, can be real nasty to each other.

Most Australian parakeets in species aviaries only, like pennants, rock pebblers. 

If breeding the birds, you are more likely to see conflicts than birds provided with no nest sites.

But saying that, communal aviaries with breeding birds can work. Just keep an eye out for any trouble makers, sometimes one bird will be fine, but then you will get one who is a real pain. 

If providing nest sites, try to keep them all the same level & provide more nests than pairs of birds to reduce fights for the best nest.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

We keep budgies and cockatiels together in a large indoor aviary in a bedroom. We didn't want it outside because of rats and mice. They all get along fine, but as mentioned above, budgies can peck at the cockatiels' feet/legs, but ours never have.

As for breeding, we have always removed the budgies we wanted to pair up, let them nest and then returned the parents and when "self sufficient" babies back to the main aviary, again with no issues.

They are noisy and very messy with seed thrown around everywhere and poo shot up the walls, but good fun to watch and keep. 

Yes, you can certainly add it to your cv - make sure you know a fair bit about them though, just in case you are asked about them!


----------



## Nel5on

im just in the process of setting up a communal aviary for my grandad,

hes going with

cockatiels
ringnecks
red rumps

with loads of assorted quails.

going to go with real plants, lots of branches and most importantly, lots of nesting sites, away from each other.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Nel5on said:


> im just in the process of setting up a communal aviary for my grandad,
> 
> hes going with
> 
> cockatiels
> ringnecks
> red rumps
> 
> with loads of assorted quails.
> 
> going to go with real plants, lots of branches and most importantly, lots of nesting sites, away from each other.


I'd be a bit worried about the ringnecks and redrumps- they can be a bit nasty. Despite their size, cockatiels are pretty wimpy, so they are usually safe with smaller birds, but I wouldn't say the same for the other two. Also, how many quail is lots? And what assortment? Males, even of different species, can be intolerant of each other.


----------



## spottymint

O/H tried ringneck with a budgie, result Deceased budgie. :blush:

Red Rumps are an Australian Parakeet best suited to a large species aviary, 1 breeding pair only.

As Ron say's, cockatiels are wimpy, even finches can bully them.

That mix will not work IMO, sorry, but agree with Ron.


----------



## ashanddaz

my mum and dad and an aviary when i was wee, we had cockateils, bugies, a redrump, two stanley rosellas, love birds, quails and a rabbit and guinea pig all together and all got on fine


----------



## Ron Magpie

ashanddaz said:


> my mum and dad and an aviary when i was wee, we had cockateils, bugies, a redrump, two stanley rosellas, love birds, quails and a rabbit and guinea pig all together and all got on fine


There used to be a very popular sideshow, during Victorian times, illustrating religious principles, called 'The Lion and the Lamb'. Visitors would see a fierce-looking lion, cuddled up in the straw with a cuddley-wuddley lamb. It was very popular, and very successful- so long as there was a steady supply of lambs...


----------



## spottymint

Bourke's, small Australian parakeet, would be ok with cockatiels, very quiet birds. 

Colour variants available, such as rosa,

Rosa Bourke Parrots


----------

